# WW Horse trailers?



## Firefightermike (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone have experience or knowledge of WW trailers. Found one I'm thinking of buying. 2007 3 horse slant with dressing room and tack. Just general knowledge of quality of construction etc
Thanks Mike
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pixelsandponies (Apr 6, 2013)

I had an older 2 horse straight load WW trailer for a number of years. It was dependable and held up well to use over time. I never had any complaints regarding the quality of construction.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

They lead the pack in sales at one time. Very popular, well build, sturdy.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

As Saddlebag said - they were the trailer to get in the day. I never owned one (it was more expensive than my first trailer at the time and budget has a way of getting in the way) but they were quite popular in my area and seemed to last.

I must say I don't see them as much in present time but I don't know if that's because we don't have a local dealer or if other makes have overtaken them by way of price and workmanship.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Not sure about the horse trailers but we have been using the same WW brushbeater rag top stock trailer for years. It is a tough trailer! We have drug it into to places that we couldn't get a pickup and had to use a tractor. You name it, that trailer has been there. I say go for it.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't have any experience with them but I do see a lot of them around here. They must be popular for a reason.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

WWs are well made, I sold my 2h for a 16'. Both models are from the early 80's era.


----------



## Firefightermike (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks all, going to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I have the Two horse straight load with dressing room. It's the biggest dressing room on a BP trailer I could find around. I can fit a full sized mattress inside with no problems. We love it!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Firefightermike said:


> Thanks all, going to pick it up tomorrow.


 
Just so you know, Firefightermike, it's the norm on this forum to post a photo of any new purchases


----------



## Firefightermike (Oct 18, 2013)

Chevaux said:


> Just so you know, Firefightermike, it's the norm on this forum to post a photo of any new purchases


10-4, I'll get a pic tomorrow and try to post it.


----------

